# Craftsman GT CV22S occasionally stalls and wont restart



## mike21222 (May 10, 2009)

I've had this mower for 7 years now and its been a solid performer. I've been through idle pulley's, mandrel shafts, a few sets of blades, filters, oil changes, a new seat... But the past few times I've cut I've noted an issue where I'll be mowing and out of the blue the mower just quits. Not like it does when its out of gas, usually when its out of gas or you get vapor lock it will spit and sputter on its way down. No, this is different, its like someone is turning the key off. then when I try to start it, it does not start. It will turn like noones business, but not even sputter, cough nothing, like there's no spark. I checked for spark don't see any. I'm suspecting ignition, but don't know much about this as I have not delved into this area yet. Any suggestions. Thanks 
Mike in Virginia


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Mike,
Sounds like ignition coil. Does it restart after sitting for 40 or so minutes?


----------



## mike21222 (May 10, 2009)

Its been sitting for over an hour, I just retried it and nothing so far. Will try again in the AM. Is there a way to test the coil? i.e. resitance test or something like that? I do have a multimeter. Thanks for your reply.
Mike


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

You might post the Craftsman 917.xxxxxx number found under the seat so one can look at a schematic.
It might be an issue that's actually unrelated to the engine, such as a failing relay.
Having a schematic would allow one to focus more directly.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have to agree with Bill.
With all the relays,and safety switches,a circuit diagram is the best bet.


----------

